# What source will be better to purchase the raw material?



## lincolntt (May 19, 2016)

Hello, guys, I am fresh here, to communicate and learn from you!:32 (1):

Nowadays, there are too many sources to get the finished gears. But, whether their raw material source are reliable? Can anyone share all their comments? Then, how can guarantee the quality and purity to prevent the under dosage?

As a raw material manufacturer from China, we would like to start campaigns here and some more of other forums to show our confidence of our quality and purity and delivery.

Guys, you are warmly welcome to reply here anything you concerns or complains.:32 (16):


----------



## Runningwild (May 19, 2016)

Um... Please read and abide by the rules before posting if you want to be a part of this community.  This is not a source board


----------



## lincolntt (May 19, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> Um... Please read and abide by the rules before posting if you want to be a part of this community.  This is not a source board



Thanks, dude. Uh, I just try to alert someones and get the wrong way, I think.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 19, 2016)

So your claiming your a virgin?


----------



## lincolntt (May 19, 2016)

By biology, I am not a virgin, guys. Just a newly joined member. :32 (10):


----------



## DF (May 19, 2016)

Do your Raws have yam root ?


----------



## Spongy (May 19, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> Um... Please read and abide by the rules before posting if you want to be a part of this community.  This is not a source board



Sources can post in the uncensored forum.  Thread has been moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## tunafisherman (May 20, 2016)

lincolntt said:


> View attachment 2897
> 
> Hello, guys, I am fresh here, to communicate and learn from you!:32 (1):
> 
> ...




My 2 cents, don't advertise on a website that is likely monitored by the law enforcement agencies of various countries.  Want to get every package from your factory sent to a specific country inspected?  This random advertising is the way to do it.  Nothing builds confidence in a source than having people who buy from said source get arrested....


----------



## lincolntt (May 20, 2016)

DF said:


> Do your Raws have yam root ?



No, bro. Only normal raws of test, tren, boldenone, nandrolone, anavar, winny, dbol, etc.


----------



## lincolntt (May 20, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Sources can post in the uncensored forum.  Thread has been moved to the appropriate forum.



Ok, bro, thanks for your reminder.


----------



## lincolntt (May 20, 2016)

OMG! Thanks bro, anyone who is really want to get info, please try not reply here and write to me by the safe email or other ways from my profile. Be safe always comes the first.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2016)

Do u carry LNE?


----------

